# Paxil



## Guest (Oct 10, 2004)

well i just took 12.5 mg of Paxil for the first time about 10 minutes ago. The doctor actually gave me two versions of Paxil, one the commercial version and the other the generic version. He said to try the commercial version first to see if it helps, if it does he told me to wein off of Klonopin. Ive heard some negative things about Paxil, just like Klonopin. I hope it helps.........

awaiting side effects............................


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

not everyone gets side effects. you might be lucky. also the benzo should help with any


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2004)

i don't think ive had any so far


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2004)

im feelin extra spaced out and tired today and im not sure if its the Paxil, the fact i went to be at 2 AM or the fact that i was just with one of my close friends who i haven't seen in over a year. Ive known him since 1st grade, but hes WILD, hes on probation right now, hes having a kid and hes been through ALOT OF SHIT. I won't even lie i was just involved in a little transaction if you know what i mean, of course i said i don't smoke anymore & everyone is cool with that, but it created anxiety for me. Im kinda feeling anxious & weird cuz it seems like those elements of my life are comming back. The thing is im pretty close to this kid, and alot of my other friends are away at college or have moved and he just moved a few streets over from me, so its like i got someone to hang out with now on a regular basis, but like i said hes not exactly a laid back, studious, type of person.

I dunno what to do

any suggestions??????????????


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

if being in his company makes you anxious i'd say avoid him for the time being. if you can hang out with him and feel relaxed then go for it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2004)

When I took paxil I felt as if I was drunk, this pissed state kicked in on the fourth day, well, anyway that was the best side effect I got.
I also started with 12.5 mg but quit after five days because of other side effects.
Paxil hit me very hard and unfortunately in a very negative sense.
I guess I am not build to bear paxil.
I kind of think paxil is for people who are numb and dead, without energy and thrust.
For me as the contrary to being dead paxil was probably the worst I could possibly be on.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2004)

i know but the thing is like i said, mostly all of my good friends are away & i hate being by myself all the time. But in the same respect, i really don't want to get involved with what i was involved with before, which is running the streets and things of that nature. Im know im too intelligent to be messin with all that shit again, but i need money and im bored, I dunno, i guess i need to find a job, & just keep focusing on music.

Does anyone think this is the Paxil though?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2004)

the thing is, IVE REALLY NEVER BEEN EMOTIONALLY DEAD, maybe a few times after arguments, but i am pretty connected to my feelings and what not. However, i haven't had alot of mental energy, like i always feel tired, maybe not physically, like strength wise, but alot of times i feel like i just wanna sleep. I haven't felt any of the other Paxil side effects that i read, but im just wondering what this extra spaciness is related to?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2004)

I think you will find out if paxil is good for you.
Like it takes some time, say, within several days when paxil really effects you I think you can tell if paxil is good or not. Because when paxil kicks in i think you will be able to feel what is artificial (paxil induced) and genuine.
I guess it will only take one or two weeks until you notice the effects of paxil.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2004)

^ do you mean negative or positive effects???

i actually read somewhere Paxil can make you feel more depressed?????? Why would an Anti Depressant make you feel depressed??


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

most anti ds have the negative effects for the first 72 hours, if u can get through that u should be on to a winner. Most anti ds increase everything u are already suffering from for the first bit so hang in there it will pass


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2004)

I mean both.
However I am not an expert, I only know paxil from my own experience with it and it induced a very strong drug like artificial filling.
When i say filling I actually mean feeling, but it was very artificial and I could tell that it was the paxil.
The first few days I felt nothing, on the third day I could feel the total artificiality the drug created.

I think paxil is for very numb people because I can imagine that those folks need something that artificially induces happiness, kind of like alcohol but stronger.

Also I must stress that I am very sensitive and I think paxil is not so strong for 'ordinary' people.

I don't like the feeling of being high, and paxil for me was exactly like being not there ( not dp, but lack of thoughts and focus) but filled up with happiness. It is hard to describe, but it was easy to tell that it was paxil and therefore I think you will be able to distinguish what is real and what is induced.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

when i started zoloft, an ssri similar to paxil i felt the negative side effects within a few hours. if your only side effect is feeling a bit more spaced out i wuldnt worry. that will pass. the positive effects take a few weeks to start.

you dont need to make up your mind about your friend straight away. keep it cool and give yourself some time.


----------



## DutchMark (Aug 10, 2004)

I almost quit paxil due to side-effects, thank god I didn't quit cause it's doing wonders right now. hang in there


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2004)

i think its making me feel angry today cuz for some reason i feel more angry than usual

and a little more spaced out again


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey SB!

You know I would recommend staying away from that friend of yours, unless you want to try to talk some sense into him. Also, it does take quite a while for paxil to build up in your system so it may be weeks before you notice any positive benefits. I think it was something like 6 weeks it says in the info you should have gotten about paxil.

Take care!
Uni-G


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2004)

i dunno if i can take feeling like this for much longer

i might get off Paxil


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> i dunno if i can take feeling like this for much longer
> i might get off Paxil


What way exactly??


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2004)

i was feeling angry ( which has kind of gone away) and more spaced out like yesterday, which i still kinda feel, but than again im always spaced out. I really don't like being on meds to be honest, if this shit doesn't help soon, than im done with it.


----------



## DutchMark (Aug 10, 2004)

seriously man, i't impossible for paxil to work in 2 days! you must stay on it for a few weeks and you will see that these feelings you are talking about will eventually go away. My DP was also increased in the first 2 weeks but after 4 weeks it started to get better. I don't know if it will work for you but if it works the same for you as it did for me, you won't regret staying on it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

yo i swear this Paxil is making me feel more depressed. I feel like shit right now, i mean i don't know for a fact that its the Paxil but i have my suspicions from what ive read and heard.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

I really need some GOOD ADVICE right now


----------



## DutchMark (Aug 10, 2004)

if you worry to much about what the paxil will do to you in the first 2/3 weeks, you will build up a lot of stress wich probably makes you more depressed.
I had almost exact the same side effects as you have, but after 3/4 weeks they where all gone, and the weeks after that it just got better till it stabalized after a week or 8.
So give it some time


----------

